
Developers, developers, developers ignoring, ignoring, ignoring Vista, Vista Vista - ajbatac
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/16/developers-developers-developers-ignoring-ignoring-ignoring-vista-vista-vista/
======
mullr
Sooooo... I develop for windows. And though I'm not writing for vista (who
would?), I am using the toolchain. Most of which can easily target XP. It's a
very nice improvement over what came before. Should I ever have to run my
software on vista, it'll probably work pretty well. I suspect that most
windows devs nowadays are in the same boat.

------
Feynman
<obligatory_apple_fanboy_comment>It's because they're all too busy porting
their apps to the iPhone.</obligatory_apple_fanboy_comment>

